# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  C:\Documents and Settings\ IS BLOKED

## akram fattoum

HELLO  C:\Documents and Settings\ IS BLOKED HELP ME PLEASE

----------

